# New lighted Rod



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Just looking at my 2005 gear .... Berkley has a new glow rod .. It glows in the dark and has an inner battery operated lighted that keeps your rod glowing ... I am sorry to say there are no 1 piece rods in the mix 7' - 10' 15 - 30# .. I may order myself for my lighter (no pun intended) situations ... Retail is 39.95 - 49.95


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Where does the battery get inserted? And how does it keep the rod glowing? Fibers going thru the rod?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That looks like a pretty sweet rod! may have to add one to my "arsenal"! When will you have one of those in your hand to let us know how it really is?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

It does not get too specific .. From the looks of the picture I will post below , looks like the battery may go into the butt of the rod and I would assume it is hollow E-glass - so the light goes inside ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

By the way --

DREW -- Welcome to the board !!!!! We look foward to your input ...


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Does This Mean If The Battery Go Dead ,you Have To Jump It Of.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hehe


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Does it glow all the way to the tip?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

that's just a little personal, eh?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I wasn't the one who asked "where does the battery go".


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

fellas,fellas.... :slimer:  :rotfl:  :slimer:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*But Mom*

He started it.!.!:spineyes: :redface:


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

ROFL -- Well -- uhh-- I dont know -- I will let you know when I get one in , It will be a week or two ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> I wasn't the one who asked "where does the battery go".


 I almost couldn't resist that one... in the butt... LMAO.... I'm glad it goes in the ROD BUTT.... and I'm betting that it doesn't glow all the way to the tip.... unless there's a full moon, which by the way is happening twice this month... so, yes it glows all the way to the tip once in a blue moon...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Whachu put in yo cereal dis mornin',Hawk?  :smile:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The Devil made me do it..... some things are beyond my ability to resist... I'll stop now. I promise.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Batteries? Switches? Rain? Water? Corrosion? How can it glow all the way to the tip if it is a 2 piece? Seems like something made to catch catfishermen instead of cats


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Batteries? Switches? Rain? Water? Corrosion? How can it glow all the way to the tip if it is a 2 piece? Seems like something made to catch catfishermen instead of cats


My thoughts eXactly. It looks like the gimmicks from the bass world have made their way into catfishing...took them long enough.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I would save judgement until we actually put it in our hands .. We know that it will not work in either situation that we fish for blues , however it may be a legitimate rod for other applications ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If I layed it on the floor of the boat with the light on at night it might keep me from stepping on it  Just kidding... 
I can see where it might be very helpful in the case of having several lines out from the bank, to help identify which one has a hit on it... it also would be good to have the rods lit up to keep from running into lines in the dark on moonless nights... there *may* be a fiber-optic connector from the butt section to the tip section to transmit the light all the way to the tip. It would be easy enough to do, and the fiber optic conduit that it would require has become very inexpensive these days... 
TT


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

The battery mostly definately goes - where I thought it would before <GRIN> -- In the pencil drawing I have , it appears as if that piece is a threaded cap ...


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

looks good for night surf fishing to keep passing trucks away from ur rods.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Mando said:


> looks good for night surf fishing to keep passing trucks away from ur rods.


 or guides them directly TO your rods, depending on who's driving LOL... I am very certain these fishing rods have their place. I am sorry I have had more fun with this than I probably should have taken the liberty to have at the lighted fishing rod's expense....


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Did you say lighted or lightning rod? 

Mando, I started to ask what kind of trucks were those, until I saw that you said 'surf'. After they run over the first one put the next one out in the water about 5 foot deep.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*MuddCatt...*

If some yahoo ran over my stuff on the beach @ night,and kept rollin'....a truck chase would ensue,the likes of which have not been seen since Steve McQueen in "Bullitt"!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Surf Fishing in the Clearwater, FL area the jerks ont he ATV's at night were the problem and constantly harrassing us when we fished at night. But down on PINS it's another story altogether with a-holes in full-size pickups absolutely flying down the beach. I went one weekend two years ago to fish PINS with the boys over on the shark board and as much fun as I had fishing there, I have never felt so unnerved while fishing in my life. I'll go again someday but will be armed, you can bet your money on that. Way too many wackjobs running around down there after the sun goes down to be camped solo in a tent on the beach. I'll stick with the kitties for now


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, but even Steve McQueen got shot at! call me a pacifist or some other name, but I done had my turn with bullets flyin, It ain't fun. 

BTW, what is PINS?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> Yeah, but even Steve McQueen got shot at! call me a pacifist or some other name, but I done had my turn with bullets flyin, It ain't fun.
> 
> BTW, what is PINS?


Padre Island National Seashore(Texas)


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

PINS is the North American mecca for catching big sharks from the surf.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I was there last June ... Fun place , but also rough ...


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

ahhhhh pins! feels like i was there just yesterday:spineyes:...wait a minute, i was. i remember some shark fishin dudes talkin about having glow sticks or reflective tape on their rods. as serious as they take their fishin, you'd be a dead man running over someones rods.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

My buddy Curtis uses reflective tape on his rods -- The problem with these rods is that I very seriously doubt they could handle a 7 or 8' shark from the beach -- In a boat you may have a chance ....


BTW - I ordred 2 8' rods to see what they look like .. They are for sale should anyone want them ... Otherwise - After my investigation , I will throw them on ebay ....

(I wonder if batteries are included ?)


----------

